# need to replace the drive belt on my Perform - confused!



## miles_hot (15 May 2010)

I was nearing the end of doing two bowls last night and the drive belt on my perform CCL failed. I thought to replace it with the Fenner Drives powertwist type belt which seems to get good reviews but I am running into technical descriptions well beyond me.

I understand that the belt is a V profile - that is obvious from the shape of the belt that has failed but there is a multitude of Cross Sections which I don't understand:
3L, 4L, 5L, A, A/13, AA, B, B/17, BB, C, C22, CC, D, O, SPA, SPB, SPZ and Z/10

If anyone understands what I need please shout now  Alternatively where do you suggest I buy a "normal" spare belt?

Many thanks

Miles
PS I'm really hoping that it is something like A/13/4L as that's a reasonable £36, some of the other options would cost more than the lathe!


----------



## mark sanger (15 May 2010)

Hi 

I do not know anything about the perform. However if it is V drive belt have you thought about car supplies. I purchased my last V belt for my band saw at a snip of the price of the proper one. I purchased one that is used for the alternator.


----------



## wizer (15 May 2010)

You could just buy a cheap belt, sell it and buy a proper lathe.... :lol:


----------



## paulm (15 May 2010)

Like Mark said, take the old one to Halfords and see if you can match it up reasonably closely, I did that for my bandsaw and was a meatier belt at a fraction of the startrite replacement.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Walter Hall (15 May 2010)

Why not try Axminster who imported the Perform lathes. The drive belt is probably the same as their 900/950 and that is only £8.40


----------



## RobertMP (15 May 2010)

RS do a lot of drive belts. They have the section dimensions as well so you can use that to find which type it is.

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/sear ... 4294653154


----------



## CHJ (15 May 2010)

Due to the nature of the reeves drive IMO you are better sticking with the cheap and cheerful belts readily available from Axminster.
There is very little drive centre distance adjustment available so belt width and diameter have to be very close to the original for ease of fitting.


----------



## Deejay (16 May 2010)

Mornin' Miles

*I understand that the belt is a V profile - that is obvious from the shape of the belt that has failed but there is a multitude of Cross Sections which I don't understand: 
3L, 4L, 5L, A, A/13, AA, B, B/17, BB, C, C22, CC, D, O, SPA, SPB, SPZ and Z/10*

Try here ...

http://www.globalspec.com/Specification ... al/V_Belts

If you can't find one in a car spares shop, try ...

http://www.lathes.co.uk/page4.html

or 

http://www.eriks.co.uk/

Cheers

Dave


----------



## big soft moose (16 May 2010)

Brittleheart":18yfh0ar said:


> Why not try Axminster who imported the Perform lathes. The drive belt is probably the same as their 900/950 and that is only £8.40



i'd second that - your lathe is a clone of the M900 so the parts are probably the same , axminster will know, and know which one you need and are reasonably priced.

(if the girls on the phone cant help you could also pop down to axminster at wycombe and speak to them direct - if you go that route take the broken belt with you)

btw if you have bowls you urgently need to finish while your lathe is hors de combat (like grandmas present) you are welcome to come over and use my lathe one evening.


----------



## tekno.mage (16 May 2010)

If you have a branch of "Bearing Man" anywhere near you, take the old belt into them and they'll be able to aupply a new one - and probably at a fraction of the price of a "real" replacement belt!

I get all my belts for various machines from Bearing man in Newtown (mid wales) , along with guide bearings for the bandsaw etc etc. Most items cost less than a fiver and they are always ahppy to order things in if they don;t have one in stock.

tekno.mage


----------



## jasonB (16 May 2010)

If its the variable speed by cone pullies then the belt code is 

Z22 10x560 L1 and also carries a No913

Just google z22 10x560 and you will find them

Jason


----------



## Davyboy (16 May 2010)

Contact Beeline at www.beeline.co.uk/ - & give them the dimensions you have & I'm sure they will help you.


----------

